
At Seattle Art Fair, the Interaction Between Technology and Modern Life - Mz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/08/arts/design/at-seattle-art-fair-the-interaction-between-technology-and-modern-life.html?ribbon-ad-idx=5&rref=technology&module=ArrowsNav&contentCollection=Technology&action=swipe&region=FixedLeft&pgtype=article
======
aaronbrethorst
I asked the person operating the booth that had the VR headset if anyone had
gotten sick from it. She laughed and said no, last year's was far worse—people
actually got sick from that. The big difference was that last year's
apparently didn't give people the ability to control how or where they looked.

~~~
zah
Was it Rachel Rossin? Her art is incredible. I really love how she uses the
work she creates in a new medium, VR, as influence for her work in a
traditional medium, oil painting.

The NYT did an excellent write up of one of her shows last year.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/06/arts/design/in-rachel-
ross...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/06/arts/design/in-rachel-rossins-
lossy-the-virtual-reality-of-living-in-a-painting.html)

------
aaronbrethorst
I'd add this as an edit to my previous comment, but I no longer can modify it.
Seattle's alt-weekly rag, The Stranger, published a _fantastic_ writeup of the
art fair earlier today:
[http://www.thestranger.com/features/2016/08/10/24443834/dear...](http://www.thestranger.com/features/2016/08/10/24443834/dear-
seattle-art-fair-i-love-you-and-i-want-you-to-live)

